# The Invisible Library -- and other KBoards favorites to try!



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So . . . big Thank You to whomever noticed this on sale last month . . . I picked it up and I really enjoyed it. . . . Here's my write up on GR: https://www.goodreads.com/review/show/1822860851?book_show_action=false&from_review_page=1

Short answer: I really enjoyed it. She's created a unique world and does a good job of sort of explaining things without sounding like a lecture. And neither do you find yourself confused about unfamiliar things, which is sometimes a problem in complex imaginary worlds. I'm glad I got it on sale, but, honestly, I'd say it's worth the current price of $11.99. I've got the next volume, The Masked City on my wishlist and will likely pick it up after I've gotten to a couple other things on my TBR list. They're also available via Overdrive, but not currently at any of my libraries. I may request 'em. The third one is supposed to come out in a month -- there might be another sale when that happens.

Anyway, just sharing, as I know several of us had picked it up and someone asked what I thought.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Excellent!  Enablers unite, I will move it up my TBR list.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've had my eye on this for a while - and as we often like the same things, I'll have to bump it up my list too.

Crebel, please don't encourage the enablers. If my TBR list was paper books instead of Kindle books, I'd be the proud owner of the world's largest edifice as it is.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I've had my eye on this for a while - and as we often like the same things, I'll have to bump it up my list too.
> 
> Crebel, please don't encourage the enablers. If my TBR list was paper books instead of Kindle books, I'd be the proud owner of the world's largest edifice as it is.


Says the person who hooked us on the Saint Marys' series...

I confess, it was I who enabled just a few members when I found The Invisible Library on sale for $1.99 a month or so ago. Neener, neener!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Linjeakel said:


> I've had my eye on this for a while - and as we often like the same things, I'll have to bump it up my list too.
> 
> Crebel, please don't encourage the enablers. If my TBR list was paper books instead of Kindle books, I'd be the proud owner of the world's largest edifice as it is.


Oh, yes! If all the books on my list were in PAPER, I'm not sure I'd be able to move around my house! 

(Except I'd probably not have bought most of them because my husband, generally a pretty easy going type, would likely have put his foot down!)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:



> Says the person who hooked us on the Saint Marys' series...


Who? _Me_? You must be mistaken ... 

There's a St Mary's short due out on Christmas Day. You didn't hear it from me.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

Invisible Library and the sequels - it is all Crebel's fault ! 

I am so glad you liked in, Ann. I enjoyed it very much but I also felt it is perhaps not everyone's cup of tea - no high and complicated fantasy world with unpronounceable names, definitely short in  "romance" department", not much of recognizable tropes. What I liked most is the main character - kind of calm, no-nonsense, smart woman, a bit cynical but definitely sensible. Pleasure to travel with 

Saint Mary's is definitely on the wish list. Honestly, the amount of enabling that's going on around here...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

anguabell said:


> Invisible Library and the sequels - it is all Crebel's fault !
> 
> I am so glad you liked in, Ann. I enjoyed it very much but I also felt it is perhaps not everyone's cup of tea - no high and complicated fantasy world with unpronounceable names, definitely short in "romance" department", not much of recognizable tropes. What I liked most is the main character - kind of calm, no-nonsense, smart woman, a bit cynical but definitely sensible. Pleasure to travel with
> 
> Saint Mary's is definitely on the wish list. Honestly, the amount of enabling that's going on around here...


Saint Mary's is really one of my favorite series now, automatic buys when new ones are out (even the novellas and I mostly despise novellas!), and yes I have pre-ordered the novella due out Christmas day. The other great series someone here enabled me to is the Genevieve Lenard series by Estelle Ryan, another auto-buy for me now (and the first one, The Gauguin Connection is still free if you haven't tried it yet).

KBoard enablers are the best!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

anguabell said:


> Invisible Library and the sequels - it is all Crebel's fault !
> 
> I am so glad you liked in, Ann. I enjoyed it very much but I also felt it is perhaps not everyone's cup of tea - no high and complicated fantasy world with unpronounceable names, definitely short in "romance" department", not much of recognizable tropes.


These are probably reasons why I DID like it. 



> What I liked most is the main character - kind of calm, no-nonsense, smart woman, a bit cynical but definitely sensible. Pleasure to travel with


Yep. Me too. Plus there was clever humor.



> Saint Mary's is definitely on the wish list.


You won't be sorry. 



> Honestly, the amount of enabling that's going on around here...


And I saw on GR that Atunah is just starting the Amelia Peabody series . . . . . one of my favorites.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Saint Mary's is really one of my favorite series now, automatic buys when new ones are out (even the novellas and I mostly despise novellas!), and yes I have pre-ordered the novella due out Christmas day. The other great series someone here enabled me to is the Genevieve Lenard series by Estelle Ryan, another auto-buy for me now (and the first one, The Gauguin Connection is still free if you haven't tried it yet).
> 
> KBoard enablers are the best!


Yes! Genevieve Lenard . . . another new favorite series. I'm reading #6 right now.

I also highly recommend Louise Penny's Inspector Gamache series . . . . murder mysteries, but just beautifully written with marvelous characters and a wonderful sense of 'place'.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

LOL what I meant is that every NEW Saint Mary's on the wish list - Linjeakel enabled that series long time ago !

I only read the first Lenard, should pick up the other ones.

My recent discovery is the The Watchmaker's Daughter (Glass and Steele Book 1) by our own C J Archer. I am reading the second book in the series now and quite enjoy it. It is somewhat lacking in atmosphere (I think) but the characters are very good, and there is plenty of action.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

anguabell said:


> My recent discovery is the The Watchmaker's Daughter (Glass and Steele Book 1) by our own C J Archer. I am reading the second book in the series now and quite enjoy it. It is somewhat lacking in atmosphere (I think) but the characters are very good, and there is plenty of action.


That's on my wish list . . . . . I'll get to it eventually . . . maybe next year.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's my enabling:

_The Uccello Connection_ (Book 10) (Genevieve Lenard) AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER, delivered January 11, 2017.
Yes, I've already pre-ordered.



And I liked The Invisible Library and have read all the St. Mary's...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> Here's my enabling:
> 
> _The Uccello Connection_ (Book 10) (Genevieve Lenard) AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER, delivered January 11, 2017.
> Yes, I've already pre-ordered.
> ...


YAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY! Thanks, Andra. I have pre-ordered as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I just pre-ordered the new Genevieve Lenard as well . . . the best thing about that series is that it's so reasonably priced for as good as it is.

Oh, and, I changed the title of the thread to reflect the nature of the conversation.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I also highly recommend Louise Penny's Inspector Gamache series . . . . murder mysteries, but just beautifully written with marvelous characters and a wonderful sense of 'place'.


I've put the first one, Still Life, on a wish list, but will check the library first. Your recommendations are usually spot on for me, you enabler, you!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> Here's my enabling:
> 
> _The Uccello Connection_ (Book 10) (Genevieve Lenard) AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER, delivered January 11, 2017.
> Yes, I've already pre-ordered.
> ...


Another shout out to Andra and the KB enablers, they are faster than Amazon! I have a follow on Estelle Ryan and I got the e-mail about the new release pre-order about 2 hours after Andra's post and my confirmation e-mail of the pre-order.


----------



## archaeoroutes (Oct 12, 2014)

I bought this for my partner for Christmas last year (or was it her birthday). Don't think she's read it yet - I may have to find it and read it myself...


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I finished reading The Invisible Library today while in a waiting room. Went to buy #2 immediately since my gift card balance is healthy following Christmas and, of course, there was no public Wi-Fi available so I had to wait and started an already downloaded fluffy romance to tide me over until I got home. I'm willing to pay full price for the next book after such a good sale on the first book. My library doesn't have them and I haven't had much luck with purchase requests being added to the system.

I actually thought the start of the book was uninteresting until they got into the alternate world, then I couldn't put it down. Sort of a cross between the St. Mary's time travel/history and Jasper Fforde's Thursday Next books. I will read Book 2 over the weekend because Book 3 comes out next week.

 

Anybody want to talk spoilers about who you think the "brother and sister" from the missing story might be? Or does anyone else think Vale and Kai might have family ties?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I bought the "library book" during the original sale but haven't started it yet. Clearly I need to give it a try.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

crebel said:


> I've put the first one, Still Life, on a wish list, but will check the library first. Your recommendations are usually spot on for me, you enabler, you!


I don't have to worry about the library anymore, Still Life is on sale today for $2.99 and now resides safely in the TBR pile.



Andra said:


> Here's my enabling:
> 
> _The Uccello Connection_ (Book 10) (Genevieve Lenard) AVAILABLE FOR PRE-ORDER, delivered January 11, 2017.
> Yes, I've already pre-ordered.
> ...


It's here!!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes! The Uccello Connection showed up for me as well . . . . of course I think I'm only on Leger so I have a few to catch up on.

Hope you enjoy the Louise Penny -- her latest was on sale a few weeks ago and I picked it up for a couple of bucks. It's the last one of the series that I have to read so I'm saving it for when I need something I'm SURE I'll enjoy reading.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The reasonable pre-order/release price of $5.99 for The Uccello Connection plus the $2.99 sale for the first Louise Penny took the sting out of buying The Burning Page (book 3 of The Invisible Library series) at full price ($11.99) when it was released yesterday.  How convenient that Book 3 was released just as I finished reading Book 2 at 1 a.m...

Keep up the good work KB enablers!


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

crebel said:


> I will read Book 2 over the weekend because Book 3 comes out next week.


I decided to re-read the first book before I start on the Masked City. It feels like such a smooth reading after several less than enchanting novels I've read in the past 3 weeks. So no spoilers from the Masked City for me yet  But I was wandering how you liked the book 2, Crebel? Is it as good as the first one?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

anguabell said:


> I decided to re-read the first book before I start on the Masked City. It feels like such a smooth reading after several less than enchanting novels I've read in the past 3 weeks. So no spoilers from the Masked City for me yet  But I was wandering how you liked the book 2, Crebel? Is it as good as the first one?


Yes, #2 is as good as #1, maybe even a little better! I have now finished #3 and I'm not sure if the story is 'complete' as a trilogy or there will be more coming. While the ending of #3 is in no way a cliffhanger, the story isn't as wrapped up as I hope for if it is the final book.

One thing I have thought about after reading all 3 back-to-back is the lack of "everyday life" when we spend weeks or months with them non-stop over the course of the books. As in rarely do they sleep or sit down to a meal; Irene in particular. She always wants a bath, but even though she gets cleaned up and changes clothes the time to do so is not noted except for the change in appearance. They meet at a coffee shop or restaurant, but I don't recall knowing what they eat or drink (other than bourbon when available!). They (at least Vale and Irene since they are human) aren't ever in dire or even routine need of finding the 'facilities', etc. Is this a weird thing to notice? Maybe it's there and I didn't read closely enough over the mundane getting to the action.

eta: In going back to read reviews for Book 3, I see several mentions of Book 4, "The Lost Plot", expected in December - yay!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Yes, #2 is as good as #1, maybe even a little better! I have now finished #3 and I'm not sure if the story is 'complete' as a trilogy or there will be more coming. While the ending of #3 is in no way a cliffhanger, the story isn't as wrapped up as I hope for if it is the final book.
> 
> One thing I have thought about after reading all 3 back-to-back is the lack of "everyday life" when we spend weeks or months with them non-stop over the course of the books. As in rarely do they sleep or sit down to a meal; Irene in particular. She always wants a bath, but even though she gets cleaned up and changes clothes the time to do so is not noted except for the change in appearance. They meet at a coffee shop or restaurant, but I don't recall knowing what they eat or drink (other than bourbon when available!). They (at least Vale and Irene since they are human) aren't ever in dire or even routine need of finding the 'facilities', etc. Is this a weird thing to notice? Maybe it's there and I didn't read closely enough over the mundane getting to the action.


That's pretty typical for most books, it seems to me. Meals are used primarily to further the plot via discussions or meetings with other characters. That's less likely to happen while bathing or performing other . . . . personal functions. In a way, it would be weird if there was too much of such detail!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Oh, I agree we don't need a great deal of specificity regarding everyday functions, but I want to know _something_ about their routine. Like Irene desperately wanting a bath, but never seeming to get one - it seems like she thinks it will be an extremely important restorative, but we don't know it was. Or after a particularly difficult use of The Language; she often needs the physical support of another person. Is a small amount of time all she needs to recover or does she need food and/or drink, at least the occasional many hours of sleep rather than a catnap on someone's shoulder?

Emotionally the characters become more fleshed out through Book 2 and definitely into Book 3, but the personal details remain somewhat of a mystery, IMO.

One of the things I truly enjoy about this series is the use of The Language and how precise they need to be to get a useful result. I think Cogman has done a wonderful job of considering (and having the characters consider in split-second decisions) what horrible outcomes imprecise words can lead to.

Another thing. I don't think I'm giving any spoilers by saying Vale is absolutely a characterization of Sherlock Holmes. Do you think Irene chose her Librarian name because of Irene Adler? We learn what her "real" name is and we know why some other Librarians chose their names, but we didn't learn any whys of her choice, did we?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Oh, I agree we don't need a great deal of specificity regarding everyday functions, but I want to know _something_ about their routine. Like Irene desperately wanting a bath, but never seeming to get one - it seems like she thinks it will be an extremely important restorative, but we don't know it was. Or after a particularly difficult use of The Language; she often needs the physical support of another person. Is a small amount of time all she needs to recover or does she need food and/or drink, at least the occasional many hours of sleep rather than a catnap on someone's shoulder?
> 
> Emotionally the characters become more fleshed out through Book 2 and definitely into Book 3, but the personal details remain somewhat of a mystery, IMO.
> 
> ...


I guess those things don't matter to me . . . I assume time has passed and don't worry about nothing critical to the plot having happened. What DOES bother me is if it appears quite clear that _not enough_ time can possibly have passed for some particular thing to have worked itself out. So something like (random example here, not from this book/series) we'll need 2 hours before the blaster can be recharged to fire again and then, during what's obviously all the same conversation and no more than 5 minutes could have passed, here comes the enemy and, miracle of miracles, the blaster is charged and they fire it.

As to Irene's name . . . . I don't recall anything in the first book specifically about why she picked it, but, I concur that Vale is a Holmesian type . . . .


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

crebel said:


> Another thing. I don't think I'm giving any spoilers by saying Vale is absolutely a characterization of Sherlock Holmes. Do you think Irene chose her Librarian name because of Irene Adler? We learn what her "real" name is and we know why some other Librarians chose their names, but we didn't learn any whys of her choice, did we?


Yes, I was wondering about that. Although she was not too happy being called Winters by Kai  The name choices are of course an interesting issue, in the real life as well.
Regarding the necessities of a daily life, I kind of gave up on that. I do tend to complain about the lack of information in that respect, but also when too much information is provided, so there is no way of pleasing me. Still, it is important that our suspension of disbelief is not disturbed by widely improbable handling, or mishandling, of human needs. I have recently read a thrilled by a self published author, and the only thing I was able to concentrate on was the casual "mistreatment" of the main character's dog, like apparently leaving the dog unattended outside for days etc. Of course it is a nonsense, and I know the author is a great dog lover, but it was bothering me for some reason. And it is now one of a few things I remember about the book.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

anguabell said:


> LOL what I meant is that every NEW Saint Mary's on the wish list - Linjeakel enabled that series long time ago !
> 
> I only read the first Lenard, should pick up the other ones.
> 
> My recent discovery is the The Watchmaker's Daughter (Glass and Steele Book 1) by our own C J Archer. I am reading the second book in the series now and quite enjoy it. It is somewhat lacking in atmosphere (I think) but the characters are very good, and there is plenty of action.


Speaking of every new Saint Mary's, the pre-order is available for the next full-length novel. Due out April 17th!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Speaking of every new Saint Mary's, the pre-order is available for the next full-length novel. Due out April 17th!


Thank you! Just pre-ordered . . . . . those things are so reasonably priced for how much fun they are!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Book 4 of The Invisible Library series is now available for preorder at, *gulp*, $11.99 (books 1-3 are also all $11.99 now) and not due out until the end of November. I've got it on a watch list to see if any sort of preorder price drop/sale shows up. Maybe any or all of the 1st three books may be offered at more reasonable prices between now and then for those who are still wanting to try this series.

I'm very glad book 3 was not the end!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Book 4 of The Invisible Library series is now available for preorder at, *gulp*, $11.99 (books 1-3 are also all $11.99 now) and not due out until the end of November. I've got it on a watch list to see if any sort of preorder price drop/sale shows up. Maybe any or all of the 1st three books may be offered at more reasonable prices between now and then for those who are still wanting to try this series.
> 
> I'm very glad book 3 was not the end!


These books are generally available via Overdrive once released . . . that's how I read book two and I'm on the wait list for book 3.


----------



## anguabell (Jan 9, 2011)

crebel said:


> Book 4 of The Invisible Library series is now available for preorder at, *gulp*, $11.99 (books 1-3 are also all $11.99 now) and not due out until the end of November. I've got it on a watch list to see if any sort of preorder price drop/sale shows up. Maybe any or all of the 1st three books may be offered at more reasonable prices between now and then for those who are still wanting to try this series.
> 
> I'm very glad book 3 was not the end!


Great news, thank you! Something to look forward to!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Estelle Ryan's new Genevieve Lenard connection book is available for pre-order. Release day is August 24th. As I've mentioned before, these are auto-buys for me 
_The Netscher Connection_ - $5.99


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Estelle Ryan's new Genevieve Lenard connection book is available for pre-order. Release day is August 24th. As I've mentioned before, these are auto-buys for me
> _The Netscher Connection_ - $5.99


Ooooh! Thanks for the notice.

Just pre-ordered. I'm almost caught up -- just have Ucello left to read.

You know, I think I'd buy 'em even if they were $10 or $12 rather than $6!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> Estelle Ryan's new Genevieve Lenard connection book is available for pre-order. Release day is August 24th. As I've mentioned before, these are auto-buys for me
> _The Netscher Connection_ - $5.99


Ditto on Ann's thanks on the heads up and I also agree with her willingness to order them even if they were higher priced.

I had just opened the email and was coming here to shout it out, but no need!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Andra said:


> Estelle Ryan's new Genevieve Lenard connection book is available for pre-order. Release day is August 24th. As I've mentioned before, these are auto-buys for me
> _The Netscher Connection_ - $5.99





Ann in Arlington said:


> Ooooh! Thanks for the notice.
> 
> Just pre-ordered. I'm almost caught up -- just have Ucello left to read.
> 
> You know, I think I'd buy 'em even if they were $10 or $12 rather than $6!





crebel said:


> Ditto on Ann's thanks on the heads up and I also agree with her willingness to order them even if they were higher priced.
> 
> I had just opened the email and was coming here to shout it out, but no need!


I've had the first book in this series on my TBR list since last year. With such ringing endorsements I really must get around to it sooner rather than later. What is it about this series that you guys love so much?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I've had the first book in this series on my TBR list since last year. With such ringing endorsements I really must get around to it sooner rather than later. What is it about this series that you guys love so much?


You really should, I recommend moving Gaugin Connection to the top of your TBR pile!

I have a hard time describing what really draws me to certain books (a good reason for me not to review), but Genevieve Lenard is unique in her abilities/disabilities and Ryan does such a wonderful job of drawing the reader into how she copes and even her inability to cope with some things, yet is still able to be a world-renowned expert in her field because of them.

The cast of supporting characters is rich, the scenarios could be taken from current news headlines, the reader is never talked down to, the mystery/thriller aspects are logical, intelligent, in depth, and have great twists and turns. There is some romance, but they are in no way Romance novels. Friendships are formed and grow deep as each character's personalities, quirks, and abilities meld into the group that surround, support, and work with Genevieve. I personally would rate this series as one of my desert island reads.

BTW - did anyone else know Estelle Ryan is a KBoards member? I happened to be on the Home page one evening and saw she was here following a certain thread. I did a fan-girl squee that night and almost sent her a gushing PM, but restrained myself. *Waves* at Estelle if she's reading this!  Maybe we shouldn't have mentioned we are willing to pay much higher prices ...


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> You really should, I recommend moving Gaugin Connection to the top of your TBR pile!
> 
> I have a hard time describing what really draws me to certain books (a good reason for me not to review), but Genevieve Lenard is unique in her abilities/disabilities and Ryan does such a wonderful job of drawing the reader into how she copes and even her inability to cope with some things, yet is still able to be a world-renowned expert in her field because of them.
> 
> ...


It certainly sounds like something I would enjoy. I'm going to try to get around to it in the next two or three books I read, but yeah, maybe nix the volunteering to pay more - I have 11 books to catch up on!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I agree with Chris. There is something compelling about Dr. Lenard. I enjoy watching how she copes with things that I know I take for granted. And I love the different quirks of all the supporting characters.
I didn't realize Estelle Ryan was a member. *waves*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah . . . crebel has it dead on. The characters are interesting -- and grow -- and the mysteries are intriguing. And Ryan REALLY does a great job of depicting Genevieve in a way that is relatable but at the same time "normal" people can get an idea of the challenges she deals with on a daily basis. You also learn a lot about various artists . . . and, at least for me, it's inspired me to some additional research and looking up some of the paintings they mention.

I think I did know Estelle was a member here . . . but I won't hold that against her.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Book 2 of The Invisible Library series, _The Masked City_ is $5.99



I know some of you have already purchased it at full price and it's over $5.00 so technically not a "bargain."


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Book 2 of The Invisible Library series, _The Masked City_ is $5.99
> 
> 
> 
> I know some of you have already purchased it at full price and it's over $5.00 so technically not a "bargain."


Happily, those are available through my library via Overdrive.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> It certainly sounds like something I would enjoy. I'm going to try to get around to it in the next two or three books I read, but yeah, maybe nix the volunteering to pay more - I have 11 books to catch up on!


I see you finally have The Gaugin Connection in your reading bar! What do you think so far? I'm really interested to see if we have sufficiently enabled you to get hooked on a new series.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> I see you finally have The Gaugin Connection in your reading bar! What do you think so far? I'm really interested to see if we have sufficiently enabled you to get hooked on a new series.


I'm enjoying it. The characters, especially Genevieve, are refreshingly different. At first I found the central mystery plot a little confusing and difficult to follow - I realised I was reading too quickly and that it deserved more focus.

I'm up to about 70% now and I'm sure I'll be continuing with the series. *Eyes ever-increasing series list on FictFact and sighs*


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Linjeakel said:


> I'm enjoying it. The characters, especially Genevieve, are refreshingly different. At first I found the central mystery plot a little confusing and difficult to follow - I realised I was reading too quickly and that it deserved more focus.
> 
> I'm up to about 70% now and I'm sure I'll be continuing with the series. *Eyes ever-increasing series list on FictFact and sighs*


Success!!  The subsequent books do not fall down at all in continued character development and unique mysteries with interesting twists. You won't be sorry to continue. BTW, in case you hadn't noticed, all of the books are lendable. Might be a few of us willing to help you catch up.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And crebel got another one.  

Go and carve another name in your bed post. Assuming you have a bed post.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> And crebel got another one.
> 
> Go and carve another name in your bed post. Assuming you have a bed post.


It was a group effort.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Linda!

You're right -- they do require a bit more focus than the average fluffy mystery. But they are so worth it.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Woot!!
I claim partial credit for this one.
I have the entire series and wouldn't mind lending them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Woot!!
> I claim partial credit for this one.
> I have the entire series and wouldn't mind lending them.


yeah . . . I think we all get partial credit for that bit of enabling.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Andra said:


> Woot!!
> I claim partial credit for this one.
> I have the entire series and wouldn't mind lending them.





Ann in Arlington said:


> yeah . . . I think we all get partial credit for that bit of enabling.





crebel said:


> I see you finally have The Gaugin Connection in your reading bar! What do you think so far? I'm really interested to see if *we* have sufficiently enabled you to get hooked on a new series.


Good grief, I did say WE in my question post. I certainly never meant to claim just individual credit by taking a bow, I thought we were having some fun. I'll delete the take a bow smiley and I'm done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Good grief, I did say WE in my question post. I certainly never meant to claim just individual credit by taking a bow, I thought we were having some fun. I'll delete the take a bow smiley and I'm done.


We were having fun . . . . just sayin'


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

crebel said:


> Success!!  The subsequent books do not fall down at all in continued character development and unique mysteries with interesting twists. You won't be sorry to continue. BTW, in case you hadn't noticed, all of the books are lendable. Might be a few of us willing to help you catch up.


Thanks for the lending offer, but the first few books at least are not lending enabled - and in any case here in the UK we're not able to lend/borrow Kindle books like that (except if you have two accounts linked as a family library). Not to worry! It's not as though I will be buying them all in one go since I have so much else to read - and I'll keep an eye on them using eReaderIQ so I can catch any special offers - I'll also be checking at the library.

This is payback right? For my getting everyone reading the St. Mary's series? That's the trouble with being an enabler. It always comes back to bite you in the end.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Estelle Ryan's next Connection book will be out next week. In the newsletter I get from here she posted a link to the first chapter. Enjoy!

https://estelleryanblog.wordpress.com/2017/08/17/the-netscher-connection-chapter-one/


----------

